# New Water Tower



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

After seeing Stefans water tower here, I just new that my next project would have to be one for my RR. So, here's my effort.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done, Rod.... Looks great...


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job Rod. I like the turn buckle details, they certainly look the part.
It looks from the fittings at the bottom of the pipe that it may be connected to a water supply??
Cheers.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rod- Looks great!!! Got any detail (close up) pictures? Nice job. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Rod!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys. 
Harvey the fitting at the bottom is an old one way valve saved from my Plumbing days. No water, just somewhere to hang a couple of valve wheels. It was also a good way of connecting the 10mm pipe to the model. 
The turn buckles and trusses are what I removed from old Big Hauler flat cars when I modernised them. 
Kevin I'll try and get some close up's for you. 
One thing that did please me, is the cris cross braces. They are the stainless steel strips removed from the rubbers on windscreen wipers. I made the gussets from two pieces of styrene and sandwiched the steel between them using UHU glue.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, do you guys live in the USA now????


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish Marty.....................


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin here is your close up. I'm still adding bits and pieces. Next step, electricity up to the top for the flashing red led that I remember............


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

cool looking tower 
Dennis


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rod- The valve details are awesome!!! Great job. If you are looking for an inexpensive red flashing LED, Radio Shack makes a battery powered one (part number 276-299). I made a similar water tower last year and used the Radio Shack LED. I would usually forget to turn it off, so it ran 24/7 all season last year. To my surprise, the batteries never wore out!!! Here's a picture of it-









-Kevin. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. We have a company over here called Maplins, pretty much along the same lines as Radio Shack. I picked up a flashing LED in there yesterday, cost me 74 P About a dollar. No need for a resistor either running from 12vlts dc. I also intend to switch it on and forget it, until the battery runs down. 
BTW it looks like we both used the same plan.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW That turned out great.

What did you use for a hand Railing at the top ?

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, In the UK it's called "Wire Mesh". I think you guys call it "Hardware Cloth".


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Rod, 

i love the details. Nice work. 
I am glad that I have been the inspiration for your masterpiece. 

Stefan


----------

